# Dr. Fauci Has Covid 19



## win231 (Jun 15, 2022)

Along with Gov. Newsom
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dr-anthony-fauci-tests-positive-for-covid-19/


----------



## Jace (Jun 15, 2022)

S-o-o...what does _that *tell you? *_


----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm not surprised. You can be boosted up the yin-yang and still get it.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 15, 2022)

That he is human like the rest of us!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2022)

Jace said:


> S-o-o...what does _that *tell you? *_


Them vaccines are a _*miracle!      *_


----------



## Jace (Jun 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Them vaccines are a _*miracle!     *_


Merely!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Them vaccines are a _*miracle!     *_


You know, of course, that no vaccine is 100% effective. I'll take what I can get to avoid getting Covid. So far, so good.


----------



## chic (Jun 15, 2022)

If I believed in Karma...


----------



## Oldntired (Jun 15, 2022)

I wondered how long it would be before he got it. Hope he’s okay.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 15, 2022)

Doesn't everyone have Covid these days, but some of us know it and some of us don't?  Heck, I could have Covid after 3 shots but I haven't been tested in forever and I feel fine.  I see the irony here, but I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 15, 2022)

chic said:


> If I believed in Karma...
> 
> View attachment 225366


Look up Karma.

https://ideapod.com/heres-great-explanation-karma-really-means-can-improve-life/


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2022)

I heard a few minutes ago that he was having mild symptoms and I am glad for him.  My daughter had a rough time with it but has finally gone back to work and feels much better.


----------



## chic (Jun 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Look up Karma.
> 
> https://ideapod.com/heres-great-explanation-karma-really-means-can-improve-life/


I know what karma means. It's a joke. OK?


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Devi (Jun 16, 2022)

When we got Covid-19 (this was before that term was coined), it wasn't all that bad. Wasn't feeling fabulous, but ... it wasn't all that bad.

I've had the flu worse.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2022)

This is about as interesting as telling us that Dr. Fauci has a cold. As we've repeated here a few zillion times, the vaccine does not mean you never get Covid. It just reduces it to an annoying viral ailment, similar to a cold or sore throat, which lasts a few days. The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero. 

I've been lucky and have not caught it (yet). But I know a lot of people (all vaccinated) who have. They've all described it the same way: annoying, but no big deal. And most of the people I know are seniors. This was the age group that was dying off like flies from Covid, before the vaccine.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

chic said:


> If I believed in Karma...
> 
> View attachment 225366


I finally recognize a beautiful woman among the many you've posted.  Kristin Stewart, right?


----------



## chic (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I finally recognize a beautiful woman among the many you've posted.  Kristin Stewart, right?


Yes.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah. Gotta admit I had to smile a bit at that.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> This is about as interesting as telling us that Dr. Fauci has a cold. As we've repeated here a few zillion times, the vaccine does not mean you never get Covid. It just reduces it to an annoying viral ailment, similar to a cold or sore throat, which lasts a few days. The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero.
> 
> I've been lucky and have not caught it (yet). But I know a lot of people (all vaccinated) who have. They've all described it the same way: annoying, but no big deal. And most of the people I know are seniors. This was the age group that was dying off like flies from Covid, before the vaccine.


Funny you mention a "Cold."
That's exactly what Covid is for 99% of people who get it - vaccinated or not.
In fact, the only people I know who got very sick from Covid were vaccinated.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 16, 2022)

In a related story...

*Anti-vaccine doctor sentenced to prison for storming the Capitol on Jan. 6*
Simone Gold pleaded guilty in March to entering and remaining in a restricted building.
Gold founded America’s Frontline Doctors, a group known for purveying Covid-19 misinformation.
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/ju...enced-prison-storming-capitol-jan-6-rcna33938


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 16, 2022)

*"The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero."*

WOW!  Sure doesn't look like *practically zero* to me. 



https://www.scientificamerican.com/...eaths-for-vaccinated-and-unvaccinated-people/


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2022)

Read the fallacy in the article, Becky.  Instead of comparing the number who died among these two groups, try comparing the number in each group who did _not _die of Covid.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2022)

I am praying for a complete and speedy recovery for Dr. Fauci


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 16, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Read the fallacy in the article, Becky.  Instead of comparing the number who died among these two groups, try comparing the number in each who did _not _die of Covid.


I read the article. Apparently you think the number of those who were vaccinated and still died is *practically zero*.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I am praying for a complete and speedy recovery for Dr. Fauci


So am I.
He makes me laugh. 
Laughter is the best medicine.
Fauci prescribes it often.


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2022)

When someone who chose to get vaccinated says _"The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero," t_hey are trying to reassure themselves that they made the right choice & gain confidence.  They really need that reassurance because they're not so sure themselves.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 16, 2022)

Nobody made the claim that the number of those who were vaccinated and still died is *practically zero*.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Nobody made the claim that the number of those who were vaccinated and still died is *practically zero*.


*Post #16 by Sunny. *

"This is about as interesting as telling us that Dr. Fauci has a cold. As we've repeated here a few zillion times, the vaccine does not mean you never get Covid. It just reduces it to an annoying viral ailment, similar to a cold or sore throat, which lasts a few days. *The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero."*


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Nobody made the claim that the number of those who were vaccinated and still died is *practically zero*.


None so blind........


----------



## rgp (Jun 17, 2022)

Even though I did not / do not like the guy .... I can't wish illness on anyone. I hope he recovers quickly. And I also hope that people lean a lesson about being so quick to follow [so quickly] direction from the fed.


*"The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero."*




 And yet I [myself] just one person in this huge country , knows one guy that died from covid after after the vaccine !


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

So perhaps if getting the jab caused him to get less ill, maybe that means that I'm less of a misogynistic racist for _not _getting who-knows-what injected into me.


----------



## oldman (Jun 17, 2022)

rgp said:


> Even though I did not / do not like the guy .... I can't wish illness on anyone. I hope he recovers quickly. And I also hope that people lean a lesson about being so quick to follow [so quickly] direction from the fed.
> 
> 
> *"The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero."*
> ...


I have known several people who got  COVID after being vaccinated and boostered. I don’t know anyone who died from COVID after receiving the vaccine. I just got word about 15 minutes ago of a friend who is only 53 that died late last evening from COVID. He never took any of the vaccines. I wasn’t aware that he had six kids.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> So perhaps if getting the jab caused him to get less ill, maybe that means that I'm less of a misogynistic racist for _not _getting who-knows-what injected into me.


What?


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What?



Calm dear Pepper jab alone is no guarantee that you will be Covid free.  Remember, some refused vaccinations. Unfortunately Covid is still around. Have faith dear.

New information .


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Dr Fauci get well soon!


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Calm dear Pepper jab alone is no guarantee that you will be Covid free.  Remember, some refused vaccinations. Unfortunately Covid is still around. Have faith dear.
> 
> New information .



Pepper please try not to ROFLMAO again.


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

I know of 3 people that died from the jab. I don't know of anyone who didn't. I believe that getting jabbed or not should be a personal decision. I would also like it if people respected those who disagreed with them, but I've accepted the fact that I live in romper room. Oh well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> You know, of course, that no vaccine is 100% effective. I'll take what I can get to avoid getting Covid. So far, so good.


Most adults in America know that, they never claimed that the vaccines were 100% effective, they only said that the infection would not likely cause death or need hospitalization if vaccinated.  Odd how people are locked into this anti-vaxx nonsense three years into this worldwide deadly pandemic.  The power of brainwashing the gullible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I am praying for a complete and speedy recovery for Dr. Fauci


I also wish him the best.


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

If I wasn't medically-exempt, I still wouldn't get the jab, but due to my health, I do little but watch the internet. I am anti-this-vax because of, what I believe, are the facts.
As I said, I know I live in romper-room.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> *Post #16 by Sunny. *
> 
> "This is about as interesting as telling us that Dr. Fauci has a cold. As we've repeated here a few zillion times, the vaccine does not mean you never get Covid. It just reduces it to an annoying viral ailment, similar to a cold or sore throat, which lasts a few days. *The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero."*


The death rate and the number of people dying are not the same thing. You can have a low death rate but still a high number of people dying from covid if a large number of people are infected, which is the case.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> You mean, only the right kind of politics. Close my file.
> Clowns on the left of me, jokers on the right.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The death rate and the number of people dying are not the same thing. You can have a low death rate but still a high number of people dying from covid if a large number of people are infected, which is the case.


No matter how you spin it, Sunny said "*The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"*
That's not true.  That was and is my point. Misinformation.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter how you spin it, Sunny said "*The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"*
> That's not true.  That was and is my point. Misinformation.



I agree with you.


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorting out what are truth and what are lies...it's wise. - Ozzy Osbourne, from Back Street Kids.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter how you spin it, Sunny said "*The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"*
> That's not true.  That was and is my point. Misinformation.


Word of the day:  *Credulity - * A person's willingness or ability to believe that a statement is true, especially on minimal or uncertain evidence.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 17, 2022)

So what is the death rate from Covid, vaxxed vs unvaxxed?  Per the Scientific American article that was reference up thread:

Age-standardized incidence rate, 12 and older:

Vaxxed & boosted:       0.1 per 100,000 (That's 1 in a million)
Vaxxed, not boosted:   0.22 per 100,000 
Unvaxxed:                    1.71 per 100,000 

So, the death rate for all groups is low, but the unvaxxed die at rate that is 17 times higher than vaxxed & boosted.

As always, you are free to ignore the facts.


----------



## Forerunner (Jun 17, 2022)

I've looked into this matter extensively...I know a scam when I see it. 
As usual, you are free to believe whatever you choose...I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 17, 2022)

Damn, I musta touched a nerve.  Facts do that sometimes


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter how you spin it, Sunny said "*The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"*
> That's not true.  That was and is my point. Misinformation.


The death rate for people vaxxed and boosted is .06%. That's pretty close to zero.
https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/united-states-rates-of-covid-19-deaths-by-vaccination-status


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 17, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Damn, I musta touched a nerve.  Facts do that sometimes


The fact is this is a false statement.  "*The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"*


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The death rate for people vaxxed and boosted is .06%. That's pretty close to zero.
> https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/united-states-rates-of-covid-19-deaths-by-vaccination-status



*Pretty far from zero*.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> *Pretty far from zero*.


Farther than anyone actually knows,  no doubt.

The numbers have been very very stacked, arbitrary, and contrary to all available information for years.
The truth does not matter when money, profit, power is the motive of the sickness industry worldwide.

Consider the last hundred years -   has the government lied to the public ?   Once ?  Twice ?   Every Day ?   Every Year ?   

Is there ANY reason to trust something that has lied uncountable times ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> Word of the day:  *Credulity - * A person's willingness or ability to believe that a statement is true, especially on minimal or uncertain evidence.


Yes.
Similarly, the majority seems to be a victim of being: 
quote: 
"credulous

krĕj′ə-ləs
adjective​
Disposed to believe too readily; *gullible*.
Arising from or characterized by credulity.
Apt to believe on slight evidence; easily imposed upon; *unsuspecting*."


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 17, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 225616
> *Pretty far from zero*.


I don't think you understand what that graph represents.

The squares represent the segments of the population according to whether or not they're vaccinated. It shows that nearly 3-1/2 times the number of unvaccinated people are vaccinated. It's not a graphical representation of deaths.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 17, 2022)

From the Scientific American article:
In order to avoid the pitfalls of absolute numbers, it is useful to instead look at incidence rates—usually expressed as the number of deaths per 100,000 people. Standardizing the denominator across all groups offers a very different picture.​
Here is a more meaningful graph:


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Farther than anyone actually knows,  no doubt.
> 
> The numbers have been very very stacked, arbitrary, and contrary to all available information for years.
> The truth does not matter when money, profit, power is the motive of the sickness industry worldwide.
> ...


Thinking people don't trust liars.
The fear campaign is designed to prevent thinking & encourage robotic compliance.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> From the Scientific American article:
> In order to avoid the pitfalls of absolute numbers, it is useful to instead look at incidence rates—usually expressed as the number of deaths per 100,000 people. Standardizing the denominator across all groups offers a very different picture.​
> Here is a more meaningful graph:


^^^^ Must be true or they wouldn't say it.  That just wouldn't be right.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 17, 2022)

Here's some more facts for those who care about facts:

Vaxx Hesitancy and Education Levels

Census data about the Unvaxxed

And I know this will touch a few more nerves.  Let me get my popcorn....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> And I know this will touch a few more nerves. Let me get my popcorn....


So, then, you are aware already that the motive is just to stir things up,   with fake news it looks like ?   As if to make those people who know enough to remain healthy through it all, at least if they are permitted to,  with no  masks, no shutdowns, no toxic death-dealing jabs, 
as if to make them somehow feel guilty or responsible for the fake news ?


----------



## Moon Rat (Jun 18, 2022)

I have lost friends to this disease. Some were vaccinated and some were not.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 18, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I have lost friends to this disease. Some were vaccinated and some were not.


Me too - 2 cousins before the vaxx was available, and one friend who incorrectly thought he was healthy enough to survive it without the vaxx.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 18, 2022)

The most common cause of death, or fastest growing cause for the last fifty years at least,  has been and is bigfarm,  noted frequently in public fda, cdc and other reports.

It is unnecessary deaths they cause,  but almost unavoidable for most people.

People have been dying all along, all of our lives.  Calling it a specific profitable virus does not make it a virus at all, even on a death certificate.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> The most common cause of death, or fastest growing cause for the last fifty years at least,  has been and is bigfarm,  noted frequently in public fda, cdc and other reports.


Uhhh...."bigfarm"?????


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 18, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Uhhh...."bigfarm"?????


It's probably the biggest industry,  sometimes called the sickness industry, on earth.

doctorsaredangerous.com "save yourself from the sickness industry"


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> It's probably the biggest industry,  sometimes called the sickness industry, on earth.


Could you be meaning "Big Pharmacy"??  If so, I would tend to agree....overpriced drugs with multiple "side effects".  And...I tend to have a negative attitude about our present Health Care System.  We used to have a Medical Profession, but increasingly it seems to be referred to as the Health Care "Industry".....and the Primary purpose of Any industry, is to make money.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 18, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Could you be meaning "Big Pharmacy"??  If so, I would tend to agree....overpriced drugs with multiple "side effects".  And...I tend to have a negative attitude about our present Health Care System.  We used to have a Medical Profession, but increasingly it seems to be referred to as the Health Care "Industry".....and the Primary purpose of Any industry, is to make money.


Yes.    In the nineteen-eighties I learned that men who wanted to be doctors before wwII and maybe for a short time there-after struggled to get thru the necessary schooling but did so because they wanted to actually help people, and at that time they were allowed to actually cure people.   
Well,  money changed all that in the second half of the last century -  no longer for love of people,  but because their parents/family was well to do, had lots of money,  and told them to be a doctor for the prestige or respect, but mostly for the money involved,    including more and more as time went by in "specialties".  

Today,  those who are not loving money, but truth,  continue , whether few or very few, to heal people, to cure or prevent disease,  because they love God, love people, and "first of all do no harm" is still their credo.
But the system,  politic and medic, is totally corrupt, greedy, and misleading, causing instead of preventing problems,  and making tons of money doing that.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2022)

I remember, back in the 1950's, when I was growing up, doctors made "house calls".   It's been decades since I heard of that happening.


----------



## Jace (Jun 18, 2022)

Just read an article...stating "they" don't know how many times you...the vaccinated...can get COVID.
And, it's gonna be around...just like getting the flu or a cold.
So...just..be as careful...as you would....otherwise!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 18, 2022)

Jace said:


> Just read an article...stating "they" don't know how many times you...the vaccinated...can get COVID.
> And, it's gonna be around...just like getting the flu or a cold.
> So...just..be as careful...as you would....otherwise!


Historically ,  and particularly the lasts three years,  it was clearly stated by politicians and doctors that FEW were at risk of the so-called virus health problems being at all serious.  For money, that had to change, and did it ever.   FEW are still at risk from health problems from any virus,  but MANY are still at risk, continuing so, from the politics, shutdowns, masks, jabs, and other measures instituted by the powerful.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 21, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Sunny said "The death rate for vaccinated people is practically zero"





SeniorBen said:


> The death rate for people vaxxed and boosted is .06%. That's pretty close to zero





Becky1951 said:


> That's not true.  That was and is my point. Misinformation.



*Credulity* <-  "Willingness to believe that something is real or true, *especially when this is unlikely."*


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> From the Scientific American article:
> In order to avoid the pitfalls of absolute numbers, it is useful to instead look at incidence rates—usually expressed as the number of deaths per 100,000 people. Standardizing the denominator across all groups offers a very different picture.​
> Here is a more meaningful graph:


Oh yeah.  Very......meaningful graph.
A few years ago, Dept. of Water & Power was systematically ripping people off on their electric bill.  Several people complained about their normal electric charge of $150.00 - $300.00 which suddenly went up to $1,600.00.
I was one of those potential "victims."  I spoke to someone at DWP who told me, _"All you have to do is look at the graph which shows the dramatic increase in your power usage."_
I said, "Ma'am,_* YOU*_ draw your graph; you can make the lines as long as you want to justify ripping people off.  Do you think everyone is stupid?"
The end result?  I contacted the councilman in my district and the governor.  They_* ORDERED*_ DWP to install a digital meter on my property, which (of course) they resisted - until they were FORCED to.  
My electric bill went back down to $112.00.
Yeah, them graphs are..........meaningful.  IF you swallow everything you're fed.


----------



## Been There (Jul 2, 2022)

A former associate told me last evening that Fauci has Covid for the second time and has taken a turn for the worse. I asked more questions, but he was unable to provide answers. Anyone else able to fill in the blanks?


----------



## JustDave (Jul 2, 2022)

Omicron changed the protocols a bit.  I've started wearing my mask again in crowded stores, although I'm not as religious as I once was.  It's not as deadly, but I'd rather avoid it.  I went all the way through the earlier mutations only hearing about others who had got it, but not knowing anyone personally. Then Omicron started and now I know quite a few people who are getting it.


----------



## oldman (Jul 2, 2022)

Been There said:


> A former associate told me last evening that Fauci has Covid for the second time and has taken a turn for the worse. I asked more questions, but he was unable to provide answers. Anyone else able to fill in the blanks?


I don’t know if this will help. It seems as if Dr. Fauci is doing well.

https://www.science.org/content/art...sial-virologist-attacking-anthony-fauci-viral


----------



## JustDave (Jul 2, 2022)

That science.org article was a stunning read.


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Jul 4, 2022)

I got Covid at work in April 2021, a few days before i was supposed to be vaccinated and the testing place determined it was the Brazilian variant. at first it wasn't a big deal, my 2nd week i went for a light bike ride i thought i was on the mend, i also did more walking at the park etc. well i wasn't getting my full strength back, and wasn't able to work doing industrial electrician work. at home stuff would happen like i would drink a coffee and then have a huge allergic reaction that i ended up in the ER for 20 hours with a very high and abnormal HR. a few weeks later i tried to lift a 50lb keyboard (piano) from the floor to the stand and again back to the ER. and then as time went on i thought i was getting better then out of the blue i couldn't lift my arms over my head without almost passing out. Seems like every 3 months i would get better to the point of being able to walk for an hour quickly in the park, even walk/jog and i could do push ups and sit ups, lift some weights and then I got the vax #1 in June, my joints swelled up but i felt great, then back to almost being bed ridden, then vax #2 in late august wiped me out i couldn't stand for more than 30 seconds, and POTS. but by mid october I'm back in the park being able to walk/jog again.. come december vax/booster time and guess what? yupp can't lift arms above head without passing out, bedridden pretty much for Jan Feb.. I was taking some antiviral/SSRI which is supposed to help the vascular damage heal and it seemed to help. But I've totally atrophied and now doing PT to slowly build up strength. still not working at all, employer refuses to give me modified duties. Last week i went to a music festival and had a few gin and tonics and guess what? can't lift arms over my head, severe pain in shoulders esp left shoulder, arms feel heavy, walking around feels heavy. I didn't go to the ER because I've done that before, seems like a waste of time, they just say it's Long Covid symptoms and they don't know what to do. Once a doctor said i was having a stroke and sent me home with no meds or other advice. ... I had joined a long covid support group and 90% of the people who are having debilitating life altering symptoms are much younger than me, in their 30s and 40s and some even in their 20s. The general population are clueless to the Covid disabled. ppl believe that you either get covid and die or you get better after 2 weeks "it's no big deal' . My 85 year old mom got it in the spring, she was vaxxed and boosted and she likes to put on the facade of "I'm strong it's no big deal" well she has lost her sense of taste and smell ( no big deal eh? ) . This sucks big time. .. I sold my house just before the pandemic started thinking i would just rent for a year while i look for another house in a better location for work and now my old house has gone up 40% in value, i can't buy it back plus I'm on disability now so i don't / can't qualify for any mortgage and I'm being reno-victed from my cheap affordable apt. .. I really don't think I'll ever be able to do the construction work i did before, not that it's my dream job but it got me out of bed and moving around and socializing and learning interesting things.. before i got covid i could run up 6 flights of stairs and work all day with heavy tools and materials and at the end of the day i would do an hour in the park of jogging or walk jogging as i feel like it. I feel like 80. This experience totally sucks. it feels like suddenly my life is over , no doctors can really help. The tests in the medical system were not designed to detect the peculiar damage that covid does to mast cells, arterial damage everywhere, autonomic nervous system, cognitive impairment ( is huge ), doctors have no idea how it passes the blood/brain barrier.  Someone flipped a switch and now i have chronic fatigue syndrome.  Maybe the vaccines are not 100% effective but I would have rather gotten a vax and then caught covid rather than have my body deal with it on it's own without the vax.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry you've been through such a long ordeal, Wabbit.  It sounds like what they call "Long Covid."  I hope your body finally heals itself!


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Jul 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Sorry you've been through such a long ordeal, Wabbit.  It sounds like what they call "Long Covid."  I hope your body finally heals itself!


Thanks for the well wishes. Yes last year my GP and workers comp both stated it was Long Covid syndrome, at least it is recognized as a thing, a multi system / systemic problem. I was able to prove i got it at work from a co-worker so I have benefits until it's determined that i can't ever return back to my old job which could be years. Then i guess i would have to sue the employer which is a huge construction company. .. I have also seen these big companies sue the claimants at the end to recover their costs and trying to deny everything. Because of so much fraud over the years Workers Comp wants to know what you are doing at all times. constantly bugging me to go back to work and 3 days a week for medical appointments and physical therapy.. i can't even bugger off for two weeks for travel inside the country. Simultaneously my employer is refusing to give me modified duties on a PT basis, which i could certainly do but just not the super heavy work. they want me to be 100% before i return and have written letters to workers comp saying that.. what happens is I would return to work and then within a sort period of time i get laid off, sent back to the union hall to look for other work with another employer. And even if there is open and available work with the same company i could take the work but once on the job they would send me back again.  
But this is a lot of future thinking and stressing. I just need to make it through day by day and live my best life each day.


----------

